# looks like the end of the road



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

Omar has become worse over the past week. He's less active, still comes up to eat and breathe but that's mostly it. He still is responsive when I check in on him but not all the time. 

I've lowered the water level for him and turned off the filter. He couldn't handle the current flow any more. He's starting to tilt while resting on the bottom, we all know what that means.

I'm sad and sorry that with everything I tried I just couldn't help him. I could tell a week or so ago that we had reached the point of no return. My goal at this point is that he is comfortable. The bloating we had gotten rid of previously has come back. 

I changed his water today and arranged things so he can rest on his favorite plant. I wish I could do more.


----------



## Carollovesfinn (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry about Omar (love the name). We too are saying goodbye to our first Betta named Finn; whose barely clinging to life. We are new to Betta's and are learning about their care. This forum is great. It's nice to know that others care so much for their fish as we do. We too have done everything we can for our little guy. We share in your sadness.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry he's not doing well. I know it's hard. But at least you can make him comfortable. Is his water warm? It will help. (((hugs))) to you.


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the kinds words and understanding. I am still sometimes confused by the whole things considering i have Leo who I've had longer and is in perfect health and Ember who is the newest but doing very well. 

Omar was treated the same as them all, same conditioner, I adjust food portions according to their size. All I can figure is that Omar is just more prone to problems. It's sad. The water is about 79 degress right now. He's in a small tank and even the small heater I have is too much and is not adjustable. I would have to just turn it on for a short time and then turn it off once it's warmed up.


----------

